

Best First Question to Ask on the Phone When Selling Web Development Services - luckyisgood
https://www.simpfinity.com/blog/best-first-question/

======
luckyisgood
The question is "why this particular project and why now?" and the article
deals with the exact questions one should or should not ask when talking to
new clients on the phone and also with what to do with answers you receive.

